# Sukis makeover with Olga



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It was quite the morning we had! THANKYOU Kathleen for taking us today to the class with Olga.
Suki was a demo~fought Olga the whole time, pawing at her like a kitty cat and tried to bite her several times. She is my fighter!
Love what Olga did considering the time she had with Suki~she came out amazing!
Just a few shots of what's going on in the class.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Another shot...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Another...sorry can't load on one post.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Another


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Not too happy about the pig tails~been sulking ever since.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not all that hair on the ground is Suki's is it. Sounds like you and Kathleen had a great time Suki less so. I think the pig tails are cute.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! just look at that adorable Malt!! Even though she was not too tickled to be groomed, she really did turn out cute!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Not all that hair on the ground is Suki's is it. Sounds like you and Kathleen had a great time Suki less so. I think the pig tails are cute.


Walter...yes. ALL that hair was itty bitty Sukis. She had Sooo much hair!
I thought Olga was going to toss in the shears for a minute there when Suki wouldn't back down swatting at her. Olga called her a fighter and all muscle. She's built very strong for 3 pounds!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would have loved to have watched that! She looks amazing!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! She looks adorable!!!! I love her cut, and on the plus side, since she's been known to get a little dirty... Baths will be easier and quicker. 
She's precious'


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: that's our Suki:wub: she is one strong willed little princess:wub: that's what makes her Suki:wub:. She's adorable dirty, or clean


I love the braids, Maddie will be having them soon:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SUKI is so special to be groomed by a celebrity Groom Team USA groomer! She looks STINKIN' Cute!!! I love her cute little face!!! You'll have all this free time on your hands Joanne, since you won't be having to wash her long coat!!

I couldn't believe all the hair on the floor was hers! 

Her face is so so cute! Plant a kiss on her cute little nose for me PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She turned out so cute! Love the pigtails


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great cut. Suki looks so cute. :wub::wub: So where was this? At a show? You'll have to post a close up. Olga's a miracle worker considering what a tough cookie she was working on. :HistericalSmiley: My groomer won't take any guff from Tyler. I'm there for every grooming and she just gets him in line...lovingly and firmly at the same time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my gosh!! She looks adorable!!!! I love her cut, and on the plus side, since she's been known to get a little dirty... Baths will be easier and quicker.
> She's precious'


Deb...not only easier and quicker, I already cxl my Monday morning standing appointment at the groomers. I will save so much $$$$ :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> SUKI is so special to be groomed by a celebrity Groom Team USA groomer! She looks STINKIN' Cute!!! I love her cute little face!!! You'll have all this free time on your hands Joanne, since you won't be having to wash her long coat!!
> 
> I couldn't believe all the hair on the floor was hers!
> 
> Her face is so so cute! Plant a kiss on her cute little nose for me PLEASE!!!!!


Thanks Hedy and BIG THANKS for tipping me off that she needed a Maltese to groom. It was so last minute and so far and Suki's coat was so lush and DIRTY :blush:
It will be SOOO much easier for me...at least for today.
Big hugs and kisses to you and your gorgeous fluffs!
Xoxo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> What a great cut. Suki looks so cute. :wub::wub: So where was this? At a show? You'll have to post a close up. Olga's a miracle worker considering what a tough cookie she was working on. :HistericalSmiley: My groomer won't take any guff from Tyler. I'm there for every grooming and she just gets him in line...lovingly and firmly at the same time.


Sue, it was in Tauton Mass. It was a cutting class~fully booked. I would have to say there was a minimum of 50 people. Big turnout and lots of groomers hungry to learn.
My pictures didn't come out so great and Sukis already muddy looking. I'll probably bathe her tonight or tomorrow and will snap a closeup for her. It's very cute and fits her bubbly personality.
This was a picture from yesterday afternoon. You can see the line pretty good, though her legs are expanding with the humidty.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, it was so fun to meet you and your girls.
They are even more stunning than their pictures! Lacie is just so sweet, and that little Suki is full of spunk!
Suki went from just the most adorable glamorous little princess to absolute cuteness! The cut really shows off her perfect little face!
While you were talking to Olga, all of the groomers were saying that she is just too cute to be real! That they have never ever seen a dog so cute!
She really does look like a tiny stuffed toy!
With, as Olga said, the strength of a bulldog!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love the new cut! And what fun you guys had.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

She looks adorable :wub:
I really love the short body and the long legs!
She does have a sweet face and a look that says..."Enough pictures already :w00t: Moooooooom!!! Let's get Dirty!!!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
She looks Great :wub: Loved the pictures!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She did a fabulous job. I love it. My Penny has a very tiny face and a look like Suki, I cut it a lot shorter at one point but growing it back out again now. I guess probably because I am not a master groomer, :brownbag:I wasn't so fond, didn't try to do the full cut like that though.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh how fun! Well, maybe not for Suki But she looks darling! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It's been a week and I'm LOVING the fact I can wash and dry Suki in 30 min and she is Sooo stinkin cute in this cut! It fits her bubbly personality!

Kathleen~thanks again for everything. We had such a great time!

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------

